# Hilti



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

they run a pnuematic hammer and not a rotary. if i remember correctly


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

CooperElec said:


> WHy are the specs on Hilti rotary hammers so much lower then the other manufacturers? The impact energy is half of the competing Makita, Bosch, Milwaukee models while the Hilti costs much more.
> 
> Is it just because Hilti's specs are very conservative?
> 
> ...


While the impact energy maybe higher, the Hilti hammer drills are second to none. They have just the right impact energy to make the tool easy to use but maximize drill bit effectiveness. The reason for the higher price is Hilti will last forever (ask anyone thats owned one), and they take a beating; like dropping off 10' ladder, pick the tool up and start drilling again. Some of the other hammer drills I've used seem to transfer more of the impact energy onto the grip handles of the tool.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure. Hilti sells premium high quality stuff though so maybe they are less concerned with playing the numbers game and shoot for better durability. Apple used to do the same thing.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> Not sure. Hilti sells premium high quality stuff though so maybe they are less concerned with playing the numbers game and shoot for better durability. Apple used to do the same thing.


Hilti is a tool designed for professionals, that's why you'll never see it in Home D or Lowes, its too expensive.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i love hilti, they are for pro's, bu they are sold in home depots now but a hilti rep is there


----------



## CooperElec (May 6, 2013)

360max said:


> Hilti is a tool designed for professionals, that's why you'll never see it in Home D or Lowes, its too expensive.




Hilti is sold in Home Depot, they even have a Hilti rep there :laughing: You can buy Hilti tools right off of Home Depot's website. :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

CooperElec said:


> *Hilti is sold in Home Depot*, they even have a Hilti rep there :laughing: You can buy Hilti tools right off of Home Depot's website. :thumbup:


I've never seen a Hilti hammer drill in HD, must be new :thumbup: I'll have to look closer next time


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

360max said:


> I've never seen a Hilti hammer drill in HD, must be new :thumbup: I'll have to look closer next time


That certainly have them online but I don't believe I have seen them around here- I don't use HD that much so. Here it is online


----------



## The Peej (Oct 23, 2012)

360max said:


> While the impact energy maybe higher, the Hilti hammer drills are second to none. They have just the right impact energy to make the tool easy to use but maximize drill bit effectiveness. The reason for the higher price is Hilti will last forever (ask anyone thats owned one), and they take a beating; like dropping off 10' ladder, pick the tool up and start drilling again. Some of the other hammer drills I've used seem to transfer more of the impact energy onto the grip handles of the tool.


I've got a few Hilti drills that have stopped working, when I brought them in for service I was told there old and Hilti doesn't have parts to repair them. They would be happy to sell me a new drill through! I was able to take the three drills and make one good one. when it dies I wont be buying a hilti to replace it.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

In my experience Hilti is overpriced. They do break and wear out like other tools and they are not forged by the gods like some people think.

I worked for a company that bought Hilti for years. In the mid nineties they started buying Hitachi rotary hammers. They were long lasting and economical and easily half the price of a comparable Hilti model.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I found a forum awhile back while researching cordless drills since I needed a new one. And they had taken apart various different manufacturers drills and had pictures of all the innards posted. Hilti's cordless looked pretty cheap inside compared to Milwaukee, Makita and Dewalt. The innards on the Dewalt DCD985 20 volt max looked very high quality and so that's what I bought. If you get into large rotary hammer drills Hilti probably takes the cake there, but for an everyday SDS drill there are way more choices that are 3/4 the cost of a hilti and they perform just as well.


----------



## CooperElec (May 6, 2013)

Hilti might not last forever and the insides might look like what some people think is cheap, BUT, they make a good tool that people use often. So when I see such horrible specs (in comparison), I gotta wonder what the deal is.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not necessarily anti-Hilti but I just don't have a need for it. My Hitachi and Bosch rotary hammers are great (and I have used many Hilti products over the years) and my Milwaukee cordless stuff is top notch. My powder actuated stuff is all Ramset because Hilti was much more expensive. My Ramset Viper works so good that I smile every time I'm shooting wires. Hilti is not even on my radar. 

I do hate to admit that new Hitachi stuff is made in China and the quality seems to be less than the venerable Japan built stuff.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I will take Hilti over any hammer drill out there. They have a proven track record that all the other major manufactures of drills are chasing. I think the closet thing I have used while working for various contractors is the Bosch, not a bad hammer drill.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They haven't proved their worth to us.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i've only ever used hilti wet core drills. if theres something out there that can go through the precast tip up walls we work with better than the hilti im all ears


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*hammer drill or rotary hammer?*



360max said:


> I will take Hilti over any hammer drill out there. They have a proven track record that all the other major manufactures of drills are chasing. I think the closet thing I have used while working for various contractors is the Bosch, not a bad hammer drill.


Are you talking about hammer drills or rotary hammers? I've never used a Hilti
hammer drill but I have used plenty of their rotary hammers over the years


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Linhawk said:


> Are you talking about hammer drills or rotary hammers? I've never used a Hilti
> hammer drill but I have used plenty of their* rotary hammers *over the years


 rotary hammers


----------



## ElectricalJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the option to buy one at work. 200 some bucks. Should I do it? 24v hammer drill.


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

200 bucks? if it's the older 24V stuff, call hilti and see if you can still get parts and batteries for it, and if you can, buy it. or save a few more bucks and buy a new 18v TE-2 or TE-4 if you're talking about rotary hammers and not the hammer drill. you will not regret it. both are awesome.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got the 36V TE 6-A and it is awesome.

I also have the SFH 22-A (ours is 22V while the US has 18V) but the batteries aren't lasting all that long. So far after 18 months I have just had my second battery have a dead cell.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Marcus said:


> I've got the 36V TE 6-A and it is awesome.
> 
> I also have the SFH 22-A (ours is 22V while the US has 18V)


Remember that it is in metric there, here we use good ole 'merican.:whistling2:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> Remember that it is in metric there, here we use good ole 'merican.:whistling2:


Maybe its voltage drop down to 18V by the time it gets all the way over to you guys, and back in time 11 hours.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just a little trivia, Hilt is the largest employer in Liechtenstein.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Hilti TE4-18*

I used an 18v Li-ion SDS the other day setting some anchor bolts. I must admit that it was impressive. It was as fast as if not faster than my corded sds. I'm not about to shell out $600 for one but it was nice.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Linhawk said:


> I used an 18v Li-ion SDS the other day setting some anchor bolts. I must admit that it was impressive. It was as fast as if not faster than my corded sds. I'm not about to shell out $600 for one but it was nice.


Surprisingly, I've heard similar reports about the basic dewalt 18v SDS plus rotary hammer.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

360max said:


> I've never seen a Hilti hammer drill in HD, must be new :thumbup: I'll have to look closer next time


Not all the stores have them . The bigger contractor based stores carry hilti .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Surprisingly, I've heard similar reports about the basic dewalt 18v SDS plus rotary hammer.


I've got a 24 volt Panasonic rotary hammer that I got years ago . I'd put that up against any of the other big names . It's the most compact model I've ever seen .


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I've got a 24 volt Panasonic rotary hammer that I got years ago . I'd put that up against any of the other big names . It's the most compact model I've ever seen .


Pic? I have the greenlee rebranded Panasonic one and its freaking awesome.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Dewalt*



HackWork said:


> Surprisingly, I've heard similar reports about the basic dewalt 18v SDS plus rotary hammer.




I have a Dewalt 18v SDS it does work well but the Hilti seemed to have a more powerful hammer action


----------



## jlrtexas (Jul 17, 2013)

I have an old school TE 16 and it is old and still drills through anything


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

360max said:


> While the impact energy maybe higher, the Hilti hammer drills are second to none. They have just the right impact energy to make the tool easy to use but maximize drill bit effectiveness. *The reason for the higher price is Hilti will last forever (ask anyone thats owned one),* and they take a beating; like dropping off 10' ladder, pick the tool up and start drilling again. Some of the other hammer drills I've used seem to transfer more of the impact energy onto the grip handles of the tool.


At least they pay the freight to Vancouver for a rebuild 
Shop full of red cases with lime green freight stickers disagrees with your statement. 

Once the TE 72 came out it was downhill from there
Ok drills/percussion
Good bits
Really good fasteners 
Great service
Horrible price.

Imho


----------



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

HIlTi is overprice but its worth. i have the new cordless 18v hammer drill saw saw, and hammer drill T2 and impact driver, they are really good to use. dewalt after an intense use they start to smell like they burning. heavy duty like me, i use the impact to screw when i do conduit, the T2 is nice to make holes, and the sfh-18-A is really good for the use of holesaws unit(step) bits, spare bits. and the hammer drill function is good... it stop automatically when is not proper use. i seen people burning and seen how they blow the bits 
*
*


----------



## ElectricalJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got the te9c or something like that. Waiting for it in the mail! It's the corded one. Not sure how I feel on that but on well.


----------

